# Homemade mexican chorizo...



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

Homemade mexican chorizo...


----------



## Rocky (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks really great. Could you post the recipe, please? I am getting into sausage making and cheese making this year and I love chorizo. Thank you.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

*Mexican chorizo, Toluca style*

*Ingredients:*
8 ancho chili pods
5 pasilla chili pods
1 bell pepper (red color)
4 garlic cloves
1 medium onion
1 tsp powder black pepper
1 tsp powder cinnamon
1 tsp powder cummin
1/2 tsp powder cloves
1 1/2 tbsp dry oregano
1 1/2 tbsp salt (or your own taste)
1 cup of white vinegar
2 lbs of bacon
4 lbs of ground pork meat

*Preparation:*
1. Take the seeds out the pasilla and ancho chilies, take out the seed of the bell pepper and cut it in small pieces.
2. Cut the onion and garlic in small pieces.
3. Chop the bacon.
4. Mix the chilies, bell pepper, onion, garlic, vinegar, and all spices in the blender, until it becomes a thick liquid, without pieces of chii or any solids.
5. In a bowl mix the pork meat with the bacon and add the mixture from the blender.
6. Put into casings.
7. Dry.
8. Enjoy.

This recipe makes 6 pounds of chorizo, it is ready to eat right away but it is better to let it dry. I dry mine for a whole week to let the vinegar do it's job curing the meat.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you, Fabiola. I can't wait to try it. I have a garage that, in winter, stary in the 30's. Is that a good place to dry the sausage or should I use my basement which will be in the low 60's?


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Thank you, Fabiola. I can't wait to try it. I have a garage that, in winter, stary in the 30's. Is that a good place to dry the sausage or should I use my basement which will be in the low 60's?



Just remember that Mexican sausages, unlike the Spanish or American, need to be cooked before eating.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 24, 2012)

You are going to love this:

*Green Chorizo*

*Ingredients*

½ cup poblano chile that has been roasted, skinned, seeded, and chopped
4 cloves garlic, very finely chopped or put through a garlic press
1/4 cup finely chopped white onion
1/4 cup loosely packed, chopped cilantro
1 ½ teaspoons salt
1 tablespoon ground coriander seed
1 teaspoon ground cumin
2 teaspoons dried leaf oregano
1/4 teaspoon finely ground black pepper
1/4 cup unseasoned rice vinegar
1 pound ground extra fatty pork shoulder

*Ingredients note*

This recipe should be made with a particularly fatty piece of pork shoulder. The meat should be ground with a medium to small blade, but, in a pinch, can also be pulsed in a food processor. You can escape both those chores if you can get a butcher to grind the extra fatty pork shoulder for you. The usual ground pork is almost always too lean and will produce a dry result.

*Directions*

1. Roast the chiles. To prepare the poblano chiles they should be roasted over an open flame or under a very hot broiler until the skins are charred, although I often use the toast function in a toaster oven. They can also be put in a deep fryer at about 375 degrees and cooked until the skin turns opaque. Whether they are roasted or fried, the next step is to put them in a plastic bag to steam for about 20 minutes, as this will make removing the skins much easier. 

2. Make the chorizo. Place all the items except the pork in a food processor and process until you have a well-pureed paste, at least 1 minute. Place the pork in a bowl and, by hand, mix in the spice paste. Refrigerate the chorizo for at least an hour before frying it in a film of olive oil over medium heat.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2012)

Fabiola, I think I'm coming with Santa tonight to visit you. I'll bring the wine, Santa can drop me off and make his rounds and come back to pick me up.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks delish!


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 25, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Fabiola, I think I'm coming with Santa tonight to visit you. I'll bring the wine, Santa can drop me off and make his rounds and come back to pick me up.



LOL very funny


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 25, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Thank you, Fabiola. I can't wait to try it. I have a garage that, in winter, stary in the 30's. Is that a good place to dry the sausage or should I use my basement which will be in the low 60's?



I don't really measure temperatures, just hang it anywhere I can, but cooking books suggest to dry chorizo at 60 degrees and 70% humidity, to avoid drying the casing too soon...


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 23, 2013)

More chorizo... Sorry but I had to brag...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 23, 2013)

Fabiola, would you be interested in selling some? There is nothing like traditional homemade goods!


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't sell it but send me your address in a private message and I will ship some...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 23, 2013)

SWEET!, Thanks!!! I amy have something in my store that you need, maybe we can make a trade!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2013)

I wish I could eat that stuff right now. It just looks really good. The green color is very interesting. What color is it after cooking? Green?


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 23, 2013)

grapeman said:


> I wish I could eat that stuff right now. It just looks really good. The green color is very interesting. What color is it after cooking? Green?



It takes the color of the fried meat... kinda brownish...


----------

